# Converted Speedline Thunderbird



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, so this was originally a piece I picked up because it was a steal, and now I'm hacking it up to be a slot car. See the thread here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1021734#post1021734

This is where I'm at: I've used Windex to strip the chrome, and it worked well, kinda. It took all the chrome off, but there's this brownish base coat that it's not getting.










I've heard people refer to this base before when they strip chrome cars. I dunno how to get it off... and I know that I've seen AFX chrome cars stripped (like Corvettes and Javelins) so that the paint stripes and numbers stay on, and there are unusual colors under the chrome. Do the older Tjets use the same type of chrome plating? How do I get this stuff off?

If necessary, I could just prime and paint it at this point, but I was hoping to get an original-looking car...

thanks in advance for any help--

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I think Easy-Off should do it. You're lucky--most of the Speedlines I've stripped have turned out with just a weird off-colour plastic swirl as the base plastic, and sometimes a semi-transparent milky white base plastic. It's rare for me to find a car with normal colour under the finish. Keep us posted of your progress.



Cheers..


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have stripped 6 cigarbox and speedlines using Windex. The brownish coloring seems to be a part of the body. One of the bods had a section where the brown had bubbled up. I lifted it off and under it was a rough translucent white plastic. I suggest you leave it and paint over it. 

By the way, Easy Lift Off will remove the tint but not the chrome. Did that to a purple plated Ford GT and painted the chrome body with a translucent red. Came out pretty good.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Dang.*

I know the whole point of a runner is that you're supposed to be able to run it without worrying about beating it up, but now I don't wanna run this one 'cause it's too nice. 

Basically, I did exactly what you said, 22tall... I got fed up with the brown crud, and Pine-Sol didn't touch it, so I broke out the automotive primer. Hey Boss9, I've used oven cleaner stuff on 1/25 kits before, but I decided not to go that route... too involved for a nice relaxed snow day project. I've been hitting the local Odd-Lot store for cans of automotive touch-up paint that don't look too ancient, and I happened to have a can of Plasti-Kote that they called "Metallic Bright Aqua". It looked like a Thunderbird color to me, or maybe I've seen an old HW Redline Custom Thunderbird in a similar color, so off we went...




























The pics don't accurately represent the color... they make it pure blue, when in reality it has a little green to it; I think I'd call it teal. Hit it with a silver Sharpie and dipped it in Future and it's off to the track. It's a handful with the added weight of the metal bumpers riding on the skinny silicones... kinda fun, actually.

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

excellent job!! it's a nice looking car. I wish I have time to do it.. but gotta be there for my son 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You could always send one MY* way, WesJY.....

Rick, Man, That TBird is purdy! :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Well, that came out quite nice now, didn't it?

All that fuss about saving it and you end up with a really nice car anyway!
Now inquiring minds want to know--
ARE YOU HAPPY NOW?
You did a super job on the paint--very thin--you can still see the mold lines. Nice colour too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Park, you mentioned you are a teacher--do your students get influnced by your hobby? Maybe you coud start a slot class after school (a fabricating class?). I recall you saying, you bring different slots to school and the students are always interested in what you bring. Has it went farther than that? You are at the crux of the learning curve for the new (younger) generation to be exposed to slot-cars. Especially in school! 

Anyway, great conversion on the Bird.


Cheers..


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

will you guys stop inspiring me to try this stuff??? My wife is gonna lose me to the basement soon I fear. LOL. Bad enough that I was down there for an hour and a half racing with my son when I told her I'd be a few minutes the other day. 

The car looks awesome. Very nice finish. Would be neat to see it without the camera killing the green tint, but it still looks awesome.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*

Rick, that looks great. Looks like an original one from the old days. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

boss9 said:


> Well, that came out quite nice now, didn't it?
> 
> All that fuss about saving it and you end up with a really nice car anyway!
> Now inquiring minds want to know--
> ...


 Funny you should mention that. Since I got back into the hobby, um, 3... no, make that 4 years ago, I've wanted to try doing an after-school club. Bob Beers (of Aurora collection and reference book fame) posted a couple years back on another board (HO World, I think) about his experiences doing it, and that firmly etched it in my mind as something I'd like to do if I ever had time... which is the biggest problem. I have 4 kids of my own (ages 4 months to 8 years), and if I told my wife I was gonna start spending a couple nights a week getting home later than usual, the argument would get ugly fast. I have a 4-lane Tyco door track that i figured I could use if I ever get there... all it needs is a timing system. But for now, I'm limited to letting kids run a couple laps on my tinytinytiny oval at the end of class if they've been good...

--rick


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

YEARS ago, our electronics teacher in high school brought in some track and a few cars to show use how the electricity in a slot car set worked. There was enough interest and goofing off for him to try something like an afterschool club. School didn't think it was a good idea, so he took his own time at lunch and ended up setting up a massive 6 lane track on 2, 4x8 sheets of plywood. about 20 of us would go in 2 days a week at lunch and race for the 45 mins we had. After a month there was about 40 people hanging around the shop screaming at the races. Was great fun. Eventually the school told him to remove the track, but he sparked a lot of interest quickly. I hope you are able to do something like that. Also helps the students get more relaxed with a teacher.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> Was great fun. Eventually the school told him to remove the track, but he sparked a lot of interest quickly.


Any idea what the reason was?
Ending something that works is kind of sad.....
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> Any idea what the reason was?
> Ending something that works is kind of sad.....
> Scott



Probably some bureaucratic BS about kids aren't allowed to skip lunch period because it will undermind their health or something like that. Or could have been something like the liability factor of some student getting beaned by a GPlus as they were marshalling a race and the fact that the School Board couldn't afford any litigation or possible settlement that might be leveled. Whatever it was, I'm sure we'll get a good laugh or one of those "Are you serious" reactions. :freak: 

Kids lost again. rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Or....the the prison guard-like teachers couldn't stand the fact that the students were actually having fun while they were learning something about physics, math and science. heh!


----------

